# can i save creamed butter?



## raygunclan (May 9, 2006)

i'm making a cake for 150 people on wednesday. i was wondering if it would be ok to cream the (16 lbs of) butter on tuesday at work and then incorporate it into my icing on wednesday. i know that creaming the butter changes the texture, but i didn't know if creaming and then re-refridgerating it would cause this texture to change further.
thanks for the help!
suzanne


----------



## aprilb (Feb 4, 2006)

markets sell spreadable out of the fridge whipped butter. Don't know why this wouldn't be similar to that.

Just out of curiosity, why can't you make the icing and do the crumb and base coat on Tuesday? Or make the whole batch of icing and let it soften for use on Wednesday? I've made all kinds of buttercream and it's been good for a week or more in the walk-in. I mean, if you're going to go to the trouble of whipping the butter, which is the most time intensive part of frosting, just add the extra sugar and whatevers you plan to use.

Space issues? Equipment issues?

Enquiring minds want to know. :roll:

In any event, I think that pre-fluffing butter would work fine.

April
<Just IMHO>


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Creaming not only incorporates air into the butter, but also gives it a uniform softness. If you're planning to bring it to room temp before using it, you should be okay, but I don't really see the point. You're saving yourself only a few minutes, which you'll then spend cleaning the bowl and paddle after creaming the butter. It doesn't seem worth the effort.


----------

